# anemia/ckd coding vs anemia/esrd



## pam powers (Nov 3, 2008)

when coding chronic kidney disease 585.1 thru 585.5 and the patient has anemia secondary to kidney disease would you use code 285.21 or is this only to be used with 585.6 esrd patients?  as 585.1 thru 585.5 does not mean patient is on dialysis or an esrd pt.  thanks  pam


----------



## junebug1969 (Nov 5, 2008)

You can use 285.21- Anemia in chronic kidney disease

Although Anemia in ESRD is listed as a possible diagnosis for this code you are not precluded from using it in other forms of chronic kidney disease.


----------

